# Opinions on a cross...



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Id like to see yalls responses to what you would bring to cross into a dog bred like this....

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [486304] :: GOLSONS/MURRAY'S LIL ANGEL

Ive got my own plan for her, I am just interested in hearing some of yall opinions who may have seen something in the past or what would fit 

Thanks GP!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

this'll p off a few.hahaha. 

T-BUD STUFF,STR8 FROM CARDENAS!!!!!!!!!!!

THEN STAND BACK AND WATCH!

YOU ASKED! HAHAHAHAHA

ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS CUT ACROSS THE GULF AND YOU'LL BE THAR!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah can't go wrong with Cardenas!!!


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

*Cross*

The line is not as important as the dog himself. They are all good in their own right. If you want a cross for a good game dog then the first step is to make sure you are beginning with a top notch dog. Once you know what your bringing to the table you will then know the weaknesses, and the strengths, and can begin your hunt for the qualities you desire to be stronger in your dog. Lets say you want more bite. Don't just hunt a dog that can bite hard. Hunt one that has had the hard bite deeply imbedded from several generations of it. That's when the line starts becoming important for you. The line is always important in that way. Increases your odds of having that good dog when you bring him to the table, but once breeding is to be considered it's all about the dog himself at that point. Just make sure you know what your truly breeding for, and don't settle for anything short of the best. My all time favorite cross was what would improve on my dogs . Its the almost good dogs that will make you loose your money. All in the test.


----------

